# Wow IPV6 works



## gonavy

Playing around with my modem today (Centurylink pk5001z) because it has been slowing down some lately, and noticed IPV6 was off.  Man this went into effect back in 2012, thought it was already running.  Win8.1 is on by default, centurylink is supporting it, but evidently never turns it on....so did the setup on my modem to turn it on...guess what, it appears this site is a IPV6 address because this site is super fast now, I was shocked.  So if anyone is experiencing some slowness on the forum, check you modem make sure IPV6 is turned on, worked for me.


----------



## SmokinAl

GoNavy said:


> Playing around with my modem today (Centurylink pk5001z) because it has been slowing down some lately, and noticed IPV6 was off.  Man this went into effect back in 2012, thought it was already running.  Win8.1 is on by default, centurylink is supporting it, but evidently never turns it on....so did the setup on my modem to turn it on...guess what, it appears this site is a IPV6 address because this site is super fast now, I was shocked.  So if anyone is experiencing some slowness on the forum, check you modem make sure IPV6 is turned on, worked for me.


I have a Comcast cable modem for my internet & home phones.

Does this apply to this type of modem too?

How do you check to see if it's turned on?

Al


----------



## gonavy

You can go to this site  http://ipv6-test.com/ and it will test both ipv4 and ipv6 status as well as speed test.  If the ipv6 fails you need three thing to get it going one  - your isp (comcast in your case) needs to support ipv6, can't image they wouldn't, two - your operation system needs to support it, again all OS since Win7 have it on by default, and third your modem has to have it turned on, t is where the catch is, most do not have it on by default unless you have a newer modem, post 2012 when it went worldwide.  To check pull up your modem page, in your address bar put in "192.168.0.1/" without quotes, this will pull up most modem pages, if it doesn't you'll need to do google to find ut how to get to your modems page.  For mine with centurylink I goto advanced setting, ipv6 wan settings and check enabled, then to ipv6 lan settings and set to stateless.  Once I did that I was up and running.  When given a choice it will always use the ipv6 addresses over the old ipv4, the slow ipv4...lol..if available. then you check the test page again to see if it's working.  Any website using the ipv6 address will work much faster, noticeably faster.


----------



## dls1

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Comcast cable modem for my internet & home phones.
> 
> Does this apply to this type of modem too?
> 
> How do you check to see if it's turned on?
> 
> Al


Al, click www.comcast6.net. 

It will tell you if ipv6 has already been deployed to the region you're in, which I suspect that it has been. If not, it should give you an estimated deployment date. A link for modem support is also given.


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks guys!

I have it & it's turned on.

Al


----------

